# NATIONAL CONCEALED CARRY RECIPROCITY ACT INTRODUCED IN GOP CONTROLLED HOUSE



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, this will never pass. It's been talked about before...


*NATIONAL CONCEALED CARRY RECIPROCITY ACT INTRODUCED IN GOP CONTROLLED HOUSE*



> "H.R. 38 guarantees the Second Amendment does not disappear when crossing an invisible state line," said Hudson in a statement emailed to Guns.com. "The Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act protects law-abiding citizens' rights to conceal carry and travel freely between states without worrying about conflicting state codes or onerous civil suits. I am especially proud to have such widespread and bipartisan support for this measure as I continue working to get this legislation over the finish line."
> 
> According to Hudson's office, H.R. 38 would allow people with state-issued concealed carry licenses or permits to conceal a handgun in any other state, so long as the permit holder follows the laws of that state. It also allows residents of the 25 states that have recognized permitless carry practices to carry in other states without a CCW or permit.











National Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act Introduced in GOP Controlled House :: Guns.com


With the lower chamber of Congress under new management, a fresh bipartisan proposal for installing national concealed carry reciprocity has been introduced.




www.guns.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This would be a good deal if kept simple. I am not if favor of a Nation concealed carry permit because the federal government can't be trusted.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I worry that the rest of us are all going to end up with a New Jersey or New York or California law.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I worry that the rest of us are all going to end up with a New Jersey or New York or California law.


I don't ever see that happening in Arizona or any other Constitutional Carry state.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can see that the progressives in the federal government making the qualifications to have reciprocity must meet the most stringent state's qualifications.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

It was introduced in the GOP-controlled house and it's going to die in the Democrat controlled Senate.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> It was introduced in the GOP-controlled house and it's going to die in the Democrat controlled Senate.


Unfortunately you're 100% correct, but that's how our system of government works. On the bright side a lot of bad bills have met the same fate.


----------



## chainsaw (May 24, 2011)

Why waste the time and money knowing it will not become a law?


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

chainsaw said:


> Why waste the time and money knowing it will not become a law?


The Left aren't the only ones who Virtue Signal


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

chainsaw said:


> Why waste the time and money knowing it will not become a law?


Well if we said that about every gun law good or bad then all guns would be outlawed by now. Just as we fight to have the good one's become law we have to fight the bad one's from becoming law both take time, effort, and money. Over the past decade or so more states have gone Constitutional Carry and relaxed some of their gun laws. Here in Arizona it started out with 5 counties declaring themselves as 2nd Amendment sanctuaries, the entire state soon followed suit. Unfortunately, *THIS IS A FIGHT THAT WE MUST NEVER GIVE UP. *it's gonna' take time effort and money.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah-I too doubt anything of this nature will have much chance at passing. 
The majority will rule- whether left or right. Unfortunately it is not right at present.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is empty pandering. Even when the Republicans controlled all three (Pres, Senate and House), they never voted for such a thing.

When they were in the minority, they voted to get rid of Obamacare over and over. Once they were in control... Surprise.... No go...

When they know it will never pass, they do these pandering votes on bills so you think they are "trying."


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Ship I refer back to post #2 the last part covers it


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

"Empty pandering" I think is a fairly accurate shot. 
I believe some promises were made before the election and this pays the bill.


----------

